# Food Safety News Sat 4/25/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 25, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 4/25/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Man critically ill in Hong Kong after eating puffer fish*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 25, 2020 12:03 am A man is in a critical condition in a hospital in Hong Kong after consuming puffer fish and suffering suspected tetrodotoxin poisoning. The 65-year-old man developed facial numbness, general weakness and respiratory failure about two hours after eating cooked puffer fish he caught in local waters for lunch at home earlier this week. He went...  Continue Reading


----------

